# Barbell & Dumbbells Complexes



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

From the Grand Master of Complexes ....

http://www.istvanjavorek.com/page2.html


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol . Stick with the basics of what you are trying to accomplish .. And no I don't want to buy the dam book..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 29, 2013)

For those who is sick of cardio and wants to burn some post festive lard.  No u dun hav to purchase the book;p


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 29, 2013)

I know those complexes can be useful for in season training for team sports particularly. A generalized workout that could benefit anyone.

Hawk


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

there were a bunch of words so I just gave up.


----------

